# Realistisches Rennspiel for free



## DShadowK (2. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute

Ich suche ein aktuelles möglichst realistisches rennspiel was free to play ist!

Kennt jemand eins?


----------



## Erok (2. Februar 2014)

Also ich kann Dir da Raceroom Racing Experience empfehlen : RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam

Grundausstattung ist erst mal kostenlos in diesem Game. 

Man kann an Events teilnehmen und dort dann kostenpflichtige Autos und Rennstrecken gewinnen. Für die Teilnahme an den Events, bekommst Du kostenlos die geforderte Rennstrecke und das Auto dazu für die Zeit des Events gestellt.

Man kann es also komplett kostenlos spielen wenn man will 

Und wenn einen das Game dann überzeugt, kann man natürlich auch die ganzen anderen Autos und Strecken jeweils einzeln kaufen. Da sollte man dann jeweils auf Aktionen warten, wenn die gewünschte Strecke oder das ersehnte Auto gerade im Angebot sind 

Kann das Spiel nur empfehlen. Sehr geniale Grafik, einen Hammer Motorensound, und eine Fahrphysik vom allerfeinsten 

Das Game ist aber wirklich sehr realistisch,da es eher eine echte Simulation ist a la rFactor oder Race 07. 

Das Game stammt übrigens aus der gleichen Schmiede wie Race 07, also von SimBin und ist sowas in der Art wie der inoffizielle Nachfolger der Race 07 - Reihe 

Einen Blick darauf werfen und sich selbst davon überzeugen, ist es auf jedenfall wert 

Greetz Erok


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Februar 2014)

Kann man denn mittlerweile auch Rennen fahren? Das letzte mal wo ich es angespielt habe gab es noch keinen Multiplayer und keine KI. 
 Der Motorensound ist wirklich ganz gut, Grafik mittelmäßig und Fahrphysik ganz spaßig (teilweise nen bissl arg einfach zu fahren aber trotzdem ganz lustig)

 Ne gute Free2play Rennsim kenne ich gar nicht. Die kosten alle Geld. Warum soll es denn unbedingt kostenlos sein? Man bekommt doch für relativ wenig Geld schon Race oder rfactor. Da hast du dann halbwegs realistisches fahren, Multiplayer usw.


----------



## Erok (2. Februar 2014)

Echter Multiplayer ist noch nicht da. Man kann gegen Ghost-Fahrzeuge aus seiner Freundesliste antreten.

Grafik Mittelmässig kann ich bei weitem nicht unterschreiben. Sie ist durchaus realistischer als das völlig überzogene Bling Bling von pCars. Aber pCars hat das Bling Bling Gedöns auch nötig um vom schlechten Rest abzulenken 

Finde die Grafik zur Zeit zusammen mit Assetto Corsa die beste in einer Renn-Sim, die diesen Namen auch verdient 

Ansonsten geb ich 1awd1 recht.

Bei Bundle-Stars bekommt man zur Zeit zum Beispiel zwei geniale Bundles mit sehr guten Renn-Games für sehr kleines Geld :

Bundle 1 für 3,57 Euro : The Planes, Trains and Automobiles Bundle from Bundle Stars

Bundle 2 für 7,99 Euro : The Superpower Sims Bundle from Bundle Stars

So hat man für 11,56 Euro folgende Games : Race 07 + Race On + STCC2 The Game Addons, GTR , GTR 2, GTR Legends, Rig N Roll, Euro Truck Simulator und Offroad Drive.

Dazu noch ein paar andere tolle Simulationen wie Trainz Simulator, Agrar Simulator usw...

Damit ist man erst mal eine ganze Weile beschäftigt, bis man diese Games durch hat 

Greetz Erok

Edit : 

Das momentane Humble Bundle Weekly Sale (läuft bis 6. Februar 2014 19.00 Uhr) lohnt sich auch

Klickst Du hier : https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Da erhälst du für 6,01 Dollar (ca 4,50 Euro) Dirt 3 und Dirt Showdown 

Und noch paar weitere Games die auch nicht gerade die schlechtesten sind 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kein Fan von F2P und verstehe nicht wieso man nicht bereit ist ein paar Euro für was vernünftiges auszugeben. Daher lautet auch meine Empfehlung sich die alten SimBin spiele günstig zu kaufen. Dort bekommt man für das Geld viel geboten auch wie die Grafik mittlerweile etwas alt aussieht.(dafür läuft es aber flüssig). Ansonsten kann ich, wenn ein brauchbarer PC und mindestens ein Xbox Gamepad vorhanden ist das momentan in Entwicklung befindliche Asetto Corsa empfehlen. Das bietet eine aktuelle Grafik und seit kurzem auch eine KI, mit 35€ ist es aber ein Schnäppchen und auch noch nicht fertig.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Februar 2014)

Assetto Corsa mit (Xbox360) Gamepad? Vergiss es! Was bei GRID 2 (jaja, nur bedingt vergleichbar) noch recht gut funktionierte, kann man bei AC komplett vergessen imho.
Also entweder Lenki oder _Namco neGcon_!


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Februar 2014)

Da er nach einem möglichst realistischen Rennspiel sucht, kann man doch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass er auch ein Lenkrad besitzt!? Was bringt sonst die beste und realistischste Fahrphysik, wenn dann das Eingabegerät Grütze ist....


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> mindestens ein Xbox Gamepad vorhanden ist das momentan in Entwicklung befindliche Asetto Corsa empfehlen.


 
AC mit Controller? Steinigt ihn!!!!


----------



## Erok (5. Februar 2014)

Funktioniert aber, wenn man nur mal kurz ne Runde brettern will  Dafür bau ich auch nicht immer gleich mein Lenkrad auf


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Februar 2014)

Lenkrad brauch ich nicht aufbauen. Das ist eh fest verbaut im Simframe.


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo...

oohhh ich bin zurzeit einer der assetto corsa mit xbox controller zockt  (bin am überlegen mir das thrustmaster tx 458 oder das t500rs zu holen) und muss sagen es macht richtig spass...race room hat mir nicht so richtig spass gemacht deshalb dachte ich mir ich investiere in assetto corsa und habe was aktuelles und wo die nächsten jahre noch schöne dlc(  nordschleife  kommte ende des jahres) zu kommen....

mfg


----------

